
The RasterInfo Font - JoshTriplett
http://freetype.org/freetype2/docs/rasterinfo/rasterinfo.html
======
JoshTriplett
I'm particularly impressed with the line "The current PPEM value used in this
paragraph", which shows the font size, and changes with Ctrl-plus and Ctrl-
minus.

